
MBA Mondays: Outsourcing - alexandros
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/outsourcing.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+AVc+(A+VC)
======
melissamiranda
I think you can outsource much more than accounting as a startup: graphic
design to 99designs, html/css to CSS Ninjas javascript to oDesk coders.
HOWEVER, you should be able to edit your html/css/javascript in house, so you
should know how to write it and make sure you don't get funked inflexible
frameworks. However, you should write the backend in house otherwise you have
no idea what you're getting.

I worked for a startup that got someone to build their site fast and cheap,
and they got stuck with a php QCubed framework. We spent the next 3 months
deciding whether to re-write or if we could live with it. I think they are
still struggling today. Would have been much easier/cheaper/efficient to get
it right from the start.

------
terra_t
I'm working on a semantic web related startup and I've lavishing a lot of
attention on web interface for ordinary (non-mobile) web browsers. At some
point I think I want a mobile app and I'd ~seriously~ think about outsourcing
that.

